# مشروع سان ستيفانو في الاسكندرية



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

المشروع هو مركز تجاري وترفيهي وفندقي وشقق وغيرها واليكم الصور ارجوا ان تحوز على اعجابكم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

يارب تكون عجبتكم


----------



## alaabreaka (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

اشكر لك مرورك واهتمامك الدائم بكل ماهو جديد وتعليقك الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## mohamed aseer (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذا المشروع 
انا لسه جديد بالمنتدى و مواضيعك بدأت تلفت نظرى


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي محمد وده فخر ليا ان مواضيعي تنول اعجاب الاخرين 
انا بشكرك كتييييييييييير وان شاء الله نتعاون على المنفعة العامة باذن الله


----------



## enxne (5 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 مايو 2006)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمانا (7 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذه الصور الرائعه وبجد انت شكلك انسان متعاون ربنا يوفقك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (7 مايو 2006)

شكرااااااا ايمانااااااا
ده من ذوقك


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (9 مايو 2006)

الف شكر على الصور الرائعة انت فعلا شخص ذو حس معماري راقي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي انت الاروع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع صورتين لحمام السباحه الخاص بالفندق والخاص بالشقق*

تابع مشروع سان ستيفانو جراند بلازا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك 
وشكر علي موضيعك القيمة

الي الامام دائما


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

اشكرك جودي وانا برضه اللي مواضيعي قيمه انتي الافضل شكراااا ليكي


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جهد طيب ومشكور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود 
واد ان اذكر ان المشروع يعمل حاليا وتم افتتاحه


----------



## روميروالمصرى (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى مشاكس على مجهودك ده وانا فعلا كنت بدور على المشروع ده بقالى مدة كبيرة وانت وفرتى العناء بجد ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

اشكرك روميرو وانا فعلا عرفت انه تم افتتاحه وانا متابع باذن الله الجديد فيه وانقله ان شاء الله الى هنا حال توافر ذلك لى


----------



## mselg (20 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا والله يزيد من مجهودك الجميل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

mselg 
اشكرك لردك ويارب يكون بالفائده بس وهذا ما اتمناه ان شاء الله


----------



## بلسم الروح (21 مايو 2006)

الف شكر ليك يا مشاكس على الصور الجميله دى وانا نفسى ابقى مفيده زيك كدة بس انا مش بعرف انزل صور على المنتدى ازاى لو حد يقدر يقولى ازاى يبقى الف شكر


----------



## أروى (21 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

بلسم الروح اشكرك جداااا واتمنى ان تكوني افضل مني بكثير وده باستطاعتك طبعا 
الحقيقه في مشاركه هنا باسم تحميل الصور في المشاركات تقريبا ودي للا خ المشرف فيصل الشريف وفيها موضح كيفية تنزيل الصور بكل يسر وسهوله 
وعلى العموم ما عليكي الا ان تختاري موضوع جديد وتضعي عنوان له وبعدين لما تحبي تضعي صور في ايكونه على شكل كمبيوتر ظاهره عندك في الاعلى اضغطي عليها وبعدين يظهرلك شاشه معناها اختاري الصور اللي على جهازك مثلا فتختاري بروس وبعدين اختاري الصوره وبعدين الرفع وهو هيحمل لوحده وينزلها 
ولكن بصوره افضل اطلعى على المشاركه للاخ فيصل فهو موضح العمليه حتى بالصور 
وانا منتظر مشاركاتك ان شاء الله واي مساعده انا جاهز باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

اختى اروى اشكرك جدااا وجزاك الله خيرا على ردك


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على اثراء المنتدى بهذا المشروع الكبير


----------



## redmax (21 مايو 2006)

الله يعافيك شكرا على المشروع الرائع


----------



## منمنه (21 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى المشاكس
على الصور الحلوة
على فكرة انا من اسكندرية وبيتى مجاور لسان استيفانوا
يعنى لو عايزين اى معلومة عنه انا مستعدة
اختكم منمنه


----------



## بلسم الروح (22 مايو 2006)

مشاكس انا متشكره جدا انك اهتميت بطلبى وانا فهمت شرحك واوعدك انى هحاول اشارك بحاجات جميله وياريت ابقى اعرف رايك فى كل مره 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

محمد الأسوانى redmax 
اشكر لكم مروركم الكريم وردكم الجميل والذي افتخر به كثيرا 

منمنه 
كويس انك قلتيلي يلا علشان معرفش اكدب خالص في المشروع ده يحسن اتفقس 
اشكرك جدااا واتمني منك ان تزودينا ان استطعت بما هو جديد لاكمال الموضوع بافضل صوره لهذا المشروع الكبير وانا اتمنى ذلك 
وعموما اشكرك على كلامك الجميل 
بلسم الروح 
انا بقى ميتني مشاركاتك بفارغ الصبر وان شاء الله هكون اول من يرد باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

مستني قصدي يعني


----------



## منمنه (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم مشاكس على موضوعك الجميل وردك الأحلى
وان شاء الله بحاول افيدك بس اخلص امتحاناتى عن قريب وانا ابذل قصارى جهدى للمنتدى بأذن اللله 
اختك منمنه


----------



## m_heba (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا جدا على هذه العطاءات وربنا يجعله من ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (23 مايو 2006)

m_heba و منمنه 
اشكركم على ردكم الجميل وانا والله لولا اني في امتحانات برضه لكنت بحثت باخر ما عندي لاكمال الموضوع لكن ان شاء الله حال انتهاء الامتحانات هيكون ذلك باذن الله
ربنا معاكي يامنمنه ومعايا ان شاء الله وكمان في مشروع التخرج


----------



## meema (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الصور الرائعة
و ربنا يوفقك لمزيد من العطاء


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

صور ممتازة و أضافة قيمة


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكر علي موضيعك القيمة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (25 مايو 2006)

rostom_designs 
اشكرك وبارك الله فيك وان شاء الله تكون مواضيعك افضل


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا على هذا المشروع ... 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ROZE1 (26 مايو 2006)

تشكر يااخ على جهودك لاطلاعنا انه مشروع ضخم وليس فيه من جديد ويطول ألحديث بشأنه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اختي العزيزه مهندسه مي لمرورك وردك على موضوعي وده فخر ليا 

والاخت روزي اشكرك جدااا لمرورك وردك الجميل ومعلش مش فاهم يعني ايه ليس فيه من جديد


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

اخى مشاكس باذن الله ساهديك صور حية وفيديو للمشروع لاننى ساكون هناك اليوم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

بجد ياريت ولو تقدري حطيها هنا ياريت علشان الجميع اشكرك جدااااااااااااا


----------



## mariam ID (26 مايو 2006)

المبنى الخارجي روعة بس الديكور الداخلي ابدا ما عجبني ومش متناسق مع الشكل الخارجي العصري اما الديكور الداخلي كتير كلاسيك


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

هذه الصور التى وعدت بعرضها:


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

تابع : بقية الصور:


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

تابع :صور حية للمشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

نظرا لثقل الملفات فلم استطع ارفاقها كلها نظرا لضيق الوقت ولكننى اعد بان اكمل الصور فيما بعد
وبالمرة اريد ان اعرف كيفية ارفاق ملفات فيديو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بقية الصور:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

*بجد انتي رااااااااااااائعه*

:67: صور راااااااااااائعه لمشرووووووووع اروع من بنت ولا ارووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع 
بجد انتي مذهله ياميرو ولحقتي تنزليها 
انا بجد هخلص الامتحانات والمشروع وان شاء الله طوالي هنزل اسكندريه علشان اتفرج انا كمان على المشروع العملاق ده 
دائمااااااااااااا لكي الشكر:67:


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

الصور ممتازه ولكن هل توجد لقطات خارجية ومساقط؟


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (27 مايو 2006)

ايوه انت مشفتش ميرو لسه مصوراه طازه وان شاء الله لما تفضي بس هتكمل وانا ان شاء الله برضه علشان الامتحانات وبعدين هدور 
شكرااااا ليك 
وشكراااااا طبعا لميرو اللي ساعدتنا في الموضوع


----------



## miro1_6 (27 مايو 2006)

لسسسسسسسسسسة بدرى دى باقى الصور:


----------



## miro1_6 (27 مايو 2006)

المول بدا العمل بالفعل ولكن هناك الكثير من المتاج لم تفتح بعد اما الفندق فجارى العمل فيه
وايضا ساحاول ان ارفق ملفات الفيديو مضغوطة


----------



## miro1_6 (27 مايو 2006)

هذه ملفات الفيديو المضغوطة والتى يمكن فكها بواسطةwinzip:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (27 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]بجد انتي رائعه ياميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو[/grade]


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (27 مايو 2006)

[glint]بجد انتي رائعه ياميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو[/glint]


----------



## كمال القبلي (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي مشاكس علي هذه الصور الجميلة 

وشكرا ايضا للاخت ميرو 

فقد تمت الاستفادة فعلا من تلك الصور 

وان كنت ارغب في صورة مكبرة لكامل المشروع في الاتجاه البحري ​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مايو 2006)

ربنا يسهل اخي كمال سابحث عن مرادك وان شاء الله هنزلها ليك وللجميع 
وشكراااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## khaledss2 (28 مايو 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مايو 2006)

u r welcom


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذا المشروع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله يكون في الجديد باذن الله


----------



## م / رانية (1 يونيو 2006)

جميل جداً ويريت لو ألاقي حد عندة تصاميم لقرى سياحية
لكم كل الشكر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

اتوقع ان الملتقى فيه مواضيع عن القرى السياحيه اختي رانيه ان شاء الله تلاقي وربنا معاكي


----------



## المعماري التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

هل تستطيع تصنيف المشروع ضمن تيار معماري محدد


----------



## المعماري التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ما رأيك في الديكور الداخلي للمشروع


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الصور الرائعه


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وده فعلن مشروع جامد جدن


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جدن ؟؟؟ خير والله خير راحت اللغه العربية الي لا عوده


----------



## مهندس ياسوو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك الف شكر فعلا صور رائعه


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الرسومات الداخلية رائعة رائعة رائعة
بجد مبدع
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## نورالعمارة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

حلو كتير شكرا لتعاونك وعرضك لهذه المواضيع الرائعة عندي سؤال هل توجد في مصر مشاريع تصميمية متاثرة بعمارة الفراعنة؟ ؟


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nehal_mohamed (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال صغير بسسس .... هى فين الصوررررررر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مافيش صور خالص ظاهره


----------



## Arch_M (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فين الصور ماني شايف شي


----------



## م لؤى محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

alf shokr bas feeeeeeeen elpalnat bt3toh


----------



## lolyeng (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس مجهود رائع


----------



## nile_aster (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس 
علي فكرة انا كنت شغال في تنفيذ المشروع 
فكرتني بأيام حلوة رغم التعب


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

يستحق التقدير والإعجاب 

ولكن تفسير عن دراسة لاحمال الديكورات الخرسانية القالب |؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

لكم تحياتي اهل القسم


----------

